# Sad News



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been awhile since I have posted on the board. This has been a very busy year for us and have not had any time to run trains. But I would like to tell all of our friends that our wonderful train dog Ms Daysee died today. We were at a camping jam at Mt Palomar and she started being uncomfortable Friday night, but hung in for the music. She passed away on the way home in the truck. Ms. Daysee was 15. I know that a lot of you knew her from the QM and other shows where we set up the track. Say a little train prayer for a super special dog!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Bob. 

Randy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Prayers for Ms. Daysee on the way. That's really tough. They ARE family.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm soooooo sorry to hear that Bob! I know how much she meant to both Jackie and yourself, and I know how much we can love our four-legged companions and how attached we become to them. At the least, it sounds like she didn't suffer with something long and lingering. My deepest sympathies to you both.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. Ms Daysee was a great dog. 

JJ


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, it's never easy to loose a great companion.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear. I'll run a lap in her honor tonight. 

Later, 

K


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob & Jackie, 
Sorry to hear that. Great good dog will be missed.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Jackie & Bob....Gail & I are saddened to hear of Ms Daysee's passing.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your furkid. I had to say goodbye to my little guy Keylock two weeks ago. He was almost twelve and was at my side for most of his life. The past two weeks have been hard for me as I drive around the country alone now.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences. Kim lost her 13YO Chihuahua Max to cancer in February. It's hard at first. When you're ready, get another dog. Not to 'replace' her... you can never do that. --- But to make a bunch of new great memories with. 

(I could probably be persuaded loan you Toby for a few days. He acts like a yalla lab in a beagle suit..... Pulling your hair out might take your mind off your grief for a bit.)


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 'n Jackie, 
Sorry to hear of Ms Daysee's departure... 
She was a neat pup. 
 Duncan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that... but she's in a better place right now... we'll miss her at the shows. 

Greg & Penny


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bless her. She was always a friendly little pooch at the shows. She's a puppy again now.
Sorry for your loss guys.
Rod & Jill


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob & Jackie
Sorry to hear of Ms Daysee's departure. She was a great pup and will be missed.
My deepest sympathies to you both.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob and Jackie,
That is sad news. Grace, Jacque and I always enjoyed seeing Ms Daysee at the Steam Track. Our prayers are with you both.


Tommy, Jacque and Gracie,
Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ms Daysee was a great dog and a wonderful companion at so many of the shows. So sorry to hear the bad news. My heartfelt condolences to both of you. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Bob. Ms Daisy was a good pup. Always ready to get a scratch behind the ears and pat on the head. 

Both you and Jackie can hold tight to memories for comfort.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw heck..Bob & Jackie, our condolences to you both. She was a great little dog and a part of the MLS 'family' as well as your own. We'll miss her!


----------

